# Wotofo Serpent SMM RTA



## KZOR (18/6/17)

A Wotofo product in collaboration with Suck My Mod.
Actually looks like a nice and promising DL RTA.
Dual positioned interior airflow slots on either side, designed to favour single builds, 4ml tank and any side coil clamping option.
Even looks like it was made for flat framed staple builds which i enjoy alot. 
Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Halfdaft (18/6/17)

Been watching out for this.. hope an SA vendor gets stock soon


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/6/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/17)

Definitely gonna get me one of these... really interesting!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (18/6/17)

Watched the Suck my mod review last night, looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/6/17)

Looks good but suck my mod..... bahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/6/17)

Between this and the ammit. What I like about this is no bottom airflow so no leaking or condensation

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/6/17)

Soooo i found that the nice looking coils you get with the SMM is just really pretty and thats about it. 
Fitted a demon killer staple staggered coil in my SMM and damn the tank is producing twice as much flavour. 

Another thing make sure ur cotton going into the holes are nicely fluffed coz u want alot of juice flow so if u unwind ur deck and see the cotton is quite dry... rewick and fluf them alot.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSierra (28/6/17)

Just won the serpent smm from Sir Vape Youtube channel.
Thanks alot guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (28/6/17)

Enjoy it man... congrats!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

